# Wie ändere ich den User-Agent beim Apache HTTP-Client 4



## Stummi (15. Juni 2009)

Heyho,

ich nutze den HttpClient 4.0-beta2 von Apache.
Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich den Standard-User-Agent verändern kann?

Bis jetzt kenne ich nur die möglichkeit, den User-Agent direkt bei der Request-Klasse zu verändern:

httpost.setHeader("User-Agent", "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows
2000)"); 

Allerdings gilt die änderung dann nur für den einen Request, sprich ich müsste das bei jedem Request machen. Ich schätze, die Methode überschreibt für den einen Request den Standard-Useragent von HttpClient. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Sinn der Sache ist. Kann ich den User-Agent irgendwie direkt beim HttpClient verändern?

Grüße,
Stummi


----------



## Billie (15. Juni 2009)

Hellas!

Ich habe noch nicht mit der Version 4 gearbeitet, aber laut API sollte es ähnlich wie in der 3er Version funktionieren:


```
HttpClient httpClient = new DefaultHttpClient();
HttpProtocolParams.setUserAgent(httpClient.getParams(), "useragent");
```

Habe es nicht getestet, sieh dir vielleicht selber die API an:

http://hc.apache.org/httpcomponents...che.http.params.HttpParams, java.lang.String)


----------

